#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-06
<skyjumper> this channel's pretty big for being just Ubuntu in CO
<funnylookinhat> Eh
<funnylookinhat> It could be bigger...  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> I swear - XChat can't remember my nick for the life of it.
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh it remembered!
<FunnyLookinHat> win]
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-07
<joey> rockstar: ve testing thursday at 7pm :-)
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-08
<rockstar> joey, I'm in London until Saturday.  :)
<ToyKeeper> Sounds more exciting than my trip this week...  spending the week in Pueblo.
<ToyKeeper> (visiting family and a friend)
<funnylookinhat> Pueblo.
<funnylookinhat> No bueno.
<ToyKeeper> Well, technically south of Pueblo, on a ranch.  I've been spending my days next to the air conditioner vent.  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah I hear it's hitting 100 down there all week
<FunnyLookinHat> That's no good
<ToyKeeper> It's not bad inside.  I've been pretty comfortable.  But the family is adapted to a desert climate and I'm not, so I stay near the AC vents.
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-06-09
<skyjumper> maybe a stretch, but is anyone in boulder looking to rent out a room?
